# Making copykern work



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

I have fooled around with *copykern* to upgrade the LBA48 kernel on my series one machines for hours. I always got error messages when running this, and doing a search on the forum showed me many others have had the same problem. Whether they ever got it straigtened out or not remains to be seen. The secret to the whole process, which I guess I missed, is to run the *mountcd* command right before running *copykern*. After you do this copykern runs as slick as a whistle with no error messages.

Hope this helps at least one person. I wasted (?) a lot of time figuring this out, but it was quite satisfying to do it on my own.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

What LBA48 cd are you using? I used the free download from ptvupgrade and I didn't have to do anything like that when I upgraded a S1 with a 250GB HD. I just did the normal backup/restore and then did the 'copykern' thing and that was that.


----------



## Francesco (Oct 4, 1999)

When the isolinux messages finish whizzing by, the console should tell you whether or not the CD drive was able to be mounted. Fairly straightforward, even for script-kiddies who know nothing about linux or CLI. In my case, CD was mounted, and all I had to do was run copykern.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

mick66 said:


> What LBA48 cd are you using? I used the free download from ptvupgrade and I didn't have to do anything like that when I upgraded a S1 with a 250GB HD. I just did the normal backup/restore and then did the 'copykern' thing and that was that.


Using free ptvupgrade software. Have no idea why cdrom was apparently not mounted automatically like you and next poster indicate. I had no clue other than error messages during copykern process because the mfstools runs fine without the cdrom being mounted. Many other forum members have experienced same problem if you do a search.

Does it matter where CD drive is hooked up for it to be mounted automatically? Mine is always hdd.


----------



## Francesco (Oct 4, 1999)

mfstools loads into the memory, copykern does not and must be run from the CD.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

You indicated your CD was mounted. Do you mean it mounts automatically on boot or did you mount it first thing before doing any backup/restore? The other poster seems to imply he justs starts up his computer by booting with the ptvupgrade CD and it mounts the CDrom automatically which my copies do not do.

No big deal since I now understand how all this works, but like to know this stuff so I can help others because so many cool folks here on the forum have helped me over the past year plus.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

I also have to mount the cd drive manually.


----------

